

Y Combinator Web Search Version 1.3 Released - xirium

This version performs phrase search ( http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?p=0&#38;q=%22paul+graham%22 ), boolean search ( http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?p=0&#38;q=-the ), URL search ( http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?p=0&#38;q=http%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2F ) and the previous version is available as a web service and command line utility ( http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=184707 ).
======
jeroen
The number of results is not displayed correctly when < 7\. An example:
[http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?...](http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?p=0&q=taggl)

For more results, it always says "7 of", even after clicking "More".

And larger searches always end at 1023 items:
[http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?...](http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?p=0&q=microsoft)

Oh, and I saw this in the results: "If Iâ€™d only known!"

Hope this helps.

~~~
xirium
> The number of results is not displayed correctly when < 7.

Doh! The library routine to perform estimates was working fine, the command
line utility works fine, but there was a bad assumption between the web
interface and the web service.

> larger searches always end at 1023 items

Many search engines limit to 200 results because some search algorithms become
more computationally expensive when finding more data. It also costs more in
bandwidth. However, special for you, I've raised the limit to a number much
larger than the number of posts in this forum.

Your remaining report is due to an interaction with data sanitisation and
Unicode.

> Hope this helps.

Most certainly. Thank you for your concise and constructive report.

------
earle
<http://ofthenow.80concepts.com/feed/1440/monthly/?q=twitter>

....

Search any site feed, or monitor live...

------
ajbatac
wow. that's a BIG button there.

~~~
bigtoga
Where? I don't see it?

